# Hydrangea won't bloom



## g. dunfee (Jun 21, 2009)

I have a Hydrangea that is about 5-years old. It is growing nicely and seems healthy. It's about 3 feet in diameter but has never bloomed. Any suggestions out there? Thanks for everyones help on previous topics!


----------



## S Mc (Jun 22, 2009)

Have you trimmed it at all? If so, when (time of year) and how much?

Do you fertilize? If so when, with what and how much?

Are you in deer country? Could they be nipping the buds?

Tossing out some ideas to start the thought process as I am not coming up with anything to immediately pin point the problem.

Sylvia


----------



## g. dunfee (Jun 22, 2009)

Have never trimmed or fertlized but, "DEER" ? We have a ton of them and they have stripped several evergreens in the winter so that could be it! Time for a bottle of deer repelant in the spring?


----------



## S Mc (Jun 22, 2009)

Deer + fresh growth/buds = Happy Deer!

And remember, babies are hitting the ground now and they haven't sampled everything yet. But they will.

We started with the Liquid Fence at bud break. You might even try fencing the hydrangea to keep it secure and give it a chance to develop buds. That way you can be sure if this is the problem. 

Sylvia


----------



## g. dunfee (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks a ton we will see about excluding this food source for the cute little critters! Have a good one!


----------



## Kate Butler (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm late to the party - but you need to know that some types of hydrangeas bloom on new wood and others on old wood. If it's deer + a 'new wood' variety, it may never bloom for you.


----------



## snowyman (Oct 15, 2009)

Deers & stuff are a bit out of my area, but if you want a hydrangea to bloom try and get some apple tree mulch. Did it by accident once.


----------

